# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Thác Ba Tầng- Địa điểm du lịch Đắk Nông

## phuongvtt

Quanh thác Ba Tầng có nhiều cây cổ thụ và có bãi đất rộng bằng phẳng, thoáng mát để cho du khách cắm trại, thư giãn khi đến thăm thắng cảnh này. Cùng với thác Diệu Thanh, thác Ba Tầng là điểm du lịch dã ngoại đầy thi vị của tỉnh Đắk Nông.


Người ta gọi là thác Ba Tầng bởi vì khi nước suối chảy đến đây phải qua ba tầng thác mới đến lòng suối nằm ở phía dưới. Ba tầng thác này nằm nối tiếp nhau trong một chiều dài khoảng 40m. Tầng thứ nhất không cao lắm, nước từ các tảng đá rơi xuống lòng thác từ độ cao hơn 1,5m. Cách tầng thác thứ nhất chừng 20m là tầng thác thứ hai. Ở tầng thác này, dòng nước suối xanh trong sau khi len lỏi giữa những tảng đá nằm kề nhau và từ độ cao khoảng 2m đã tràn xuống phía dưới tung bọt trắng xóa. Thác thứ ba là thác lớn nhất và là thác chính của cụm thác Ba Tầng. Ngọn thác chính này cao hơn 20m, ngày đêm ầm ào chảy giữa khung cảnh yên vắng của núi rừng và đổ tràn về hai bên bờ suối. Ở đây dòng suối khá rộng, ven bờ có nhiều lùm cây cao tỏa bóng mát mà du khách có thể ngồi nghỉ ngơi ngắm cảnh dòng nước tuôn trào từ trên cao xuống trong âm vang của tiếng thác reo. Đứng dưới nhìn lên ta thấy hơi nước tỏa bay ra xung quanh như một lớp sương mù bao phủ ngọn thác mải miết reo vang muôn thuở giữa ngàn xanh.

Quang cảnh thác 3 tầng tạo nên một bức tranh thiên nhiên hùng vĩ, nơi đây Du khách sẽ tận hưởng những giây phút thư giản với núi rừng, thác nước, quên đi cái nắng nóng của vùng đất Tây Nguyên, quên đi cái bận rộng thường ngày nơi thành thị.





Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du* *lịch Đăk Nông* - *tour du* *lich Dak Nong*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đăk Nông kích vào *du* *lịch Đăk Nông* -* du* *lich Dak Nong*

----------


## dung89

Thác này không cao lắm nhỉ

----------

